# Audio amp suggestion



## jeffp_032056 (Jan 12, 2010)

I've just purchased a Samsung UN46C8000XF LED television. 

I've got a couple of speakers mounted in the ceiling with cabling down to the TV location with banana jacks.

I want to exit out of the TV using one of the audio outputs:

1 Optical Digital Audio Output
1 Audio Output (Mini Jack)

I'm looking for a small amplifier (10, 20, 30watts) that will use one of the audio outputs from the TV. 

That's all i want to do, just power a couple of light-weight 10" speakers. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

welcome Jeff :wave:

Check out Craigslist. There are always used receivers available at deep discounts. Stick to mainstream brands: Pioneer, Onkyo, Denon, Technics, etc. And don't shy away from higher powered units. Most modern receivers are in the 80-100 WPC range - better to much power than to little. If you see one you're interested in, post a link and we can give our opinions.


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

if you are into diy any at all look at this its a 15 watt per channel amp.they are known to be of excellent quality.


----------

